# FS: Multipunctatus + strawberry peacock - Price dropped again.



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

A 5 inch Synodontis multipunctatus, guys prob at its max size.

Peacocks are all over 6 inches. except for one of the hybrids.

Synodontis multipunctatus for $30 - $25 -$20








Strawberry Peacock - $40 -$35








two hybrid peacocks - $20 both -$15 both








*take the rest of the fish for $60. OR take all peacocks for $40*

778 991 2329.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Really need these fish gone guys, prices are very flexible.. just shoot me an offer.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

That looks like a Synodontis multipunctatus.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Synodontis multipunctatus it is ! LOL.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

do you have a larger picture of the red shoulder? Where did you acquire him from?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I will try, and I got it thru another fish nut. hehe.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

price dropped for frontosa and multipunctatus.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

someone take the rest of the fish for cheap!! make an offer.
red shoulder is spoken for only.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Take rest of the fish for a price of 100 instead of 135!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bao just curious how big is the Synodontis multipunctatus? Nice fishies btw


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

its 4.5-5 inches.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

btw, addding in a pleco for $10 bucks around 10 inches long.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BUUUUUUUUUUMP, take everything including the pleco for $100 !!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

price dropped again.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

frontosa is sold !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

take the rest of the fish for $60.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up.


----------

